# First vet visit



## SusanotheGreatWarrior (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here. 
I have a 9wk old Belgian shepherd dog (Groenendael) and am unsure how to approach his vet.
I'm just going for a wellness visit, but i'm sure the vet will want to give combined core vaccines, plan for neutering, and question his diet.
(I'm feeding him pmr, chicken and rmbs for now)
I don't know how the vet will react when I tell her that I don't want him neutered.
And I'm not sure if I should wait until he's 16wks for vaccines or if I should do it now and every two weeks.
Also how do your vets react when(if) you told that you feed raw? 

I just don't want to be talked into of anything I will regret.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The vet works for you, not the other way around. If they don't understand that, maybe they shouldn't be your vet.

My vet recommends stuff, and I can do it or not. She's done her job based on what she thinks is right - but she doesn't make the decisions for my dogs.

I have to admit, I can still be intimidated by vets and doctors. I just have to keep telling myself that I am the one with the checkbook.

I haven't brought a puppy to a vet in forever, so I'm not sure what kind of pressure you will get for vaccinations. I think other people can probably give you advice on specifics of what to say. 

But try to go in with the attitude that you are equals, and not that the vet can browbeat you into doing something you are not comfortable with - I've done that too!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd do the vaccines before 16 weeks. I know everyone else might not agree with me but I've seen way too many cases of parvo to risk it. Unless your puppy has a vaccine reaction, then I'd be more hesitant. Everything else your vet should either choose to accept and get educated if she doesn't like it, or you can find another vet.


----------

